

Petition to promote tor use - zfj
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/require-use-tor

======
ikeboy
Bad idea. If tor use is required, all browsing will slow down, the relays will
crash under the traffic, many services will be inaccessible (like anything
using cloudflare).

~~~
ironsides
Or the opposite could happen and the popularity/sudden interest could lead
those with a new found interest and spare resources to deploy additional
relays and exit nodes.

